# Wordpress Gallery



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a gallery plugin that would look like facebook or google+, a big picture with smaller pictures. I could post a new album for each project on my website.
here is an example









Thank you


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Calling RCP :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is one I have on my list to try.

I use the FIA Gallery. I did a tutorial here. I like it because you can create albums to organize your photos, I really don't care for the way the native images are stored in WP. You do have to pay a fee, but it is only 20-30 dollars. You would have to look thru the skins to find the layout, I didn't see the exact way you showed.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

RCP said:


> Here is one I have on my list to try.
> 
> I use the FIA Gallery. I did a tutorial here. I like it because you can create albums to organize your photos, I really don't care for the way the native images are stored in WP. You do have to pay a fee, but it is only 20-30 dollars. You would have to look thru the skins to find the layout, I didn't see the exact way you showed.


Thank you, I'm actually using NextGen for my website, I might try to adapt it to what I want to achieve if I don't find the same one that is on the picture.


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Why not use a gallery service like flickr? There are tons out there and they might even earn you some SEO on the side. Sure, it won't be inside your site but I don't think your visitors will mind. Just have the link open in a new tab.


----------

